# Mein neuer Feind die Kapillarkraft, was tun?



## Charly07 (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Vater und ich haben im März diesen Jahres begonnen, einen neuen Teich zu bauen. Dabei sind wir leider auf eine alte Jauchegrube gestoßen und viel viel sehr alten Bauschutt. Der Boden war sehr locker sodass wir nachdem alles nötige ausgehoben war, einige Kubikmeter Erde besorgten, das Loch nach und nach füllten und mit einem Frosch (Bodenverdichter) die Erde komplett wieder verdichtet haben.

Anschließend haben wir wieder alles ausgehoben, den Teich, geformt, die Folie verlegt und befüllt. Das Wasser haben wir dann gut 4 Wochen einlaufen lassen, abgepumpt in 2x1000Liter Trinkwassertanks um den Randbereich gestalten zu können und um die Falten verkleben zu können.

Als Teichfolie verwendeten wir EPDM Folie von Firestone (Darunter 500er Flies), die Falten verklebten wir mit dem Primer und dem entsprechenden Kleber von Firestone.

Jetzt beginnt der große Fehler. Der Randbereich wurde mit speziellem Zement (der nicht aufblüht) gestaltet und darin haben wir Steinplatten eingesetzt, die wir immer passend zugeschnitten haben. Der überschüssige Rest der Folie wurde dann einfach abgeschnitten, somit (das weiß ich jetzt) haben wir keine Kapillarsperre.

Anschließend haben wir den Teich wieder mit dem alten Wasser befüllt und unter Kontrolle jeglicher Wasserwerte zunächst Pflanzen und allmählich Fische eingesetzt.

Heute ca. 8 Wochen später, kämpfen wir mit plötzlichem Wasserverlust (etwa 1cm am Tag. ca. 90 Liter in 24h) und ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Kapillarwirkung über die Falten das Wasser abtransportiert. Dass dieser Effekt erst jetzt auftritt, erkläre ich mir durch den jetzt schon nachlassenden Kleber ín den Falten.

Ich bin jetzt ehrlich gesagt mit meinem Latein am Ende wir ich diesen Konstruktionsfehler, der fehlenden Kapillarsperre wieder ausbügeln kann.

Meine Überlegung ist nun, mit irgendeinem abdichtenden und ungiftigen Mittel die Falten nochmal gründlich zu unterspritzen, sodass dort keine Kapillarwirkung entstehen kann.

Folie die man noch für eine Kapillarsperre verwenden könnte ist leider nicht mehr vorhanden, und wäre auch durch die zementierten Randsteine kaum mehr machbar.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt und vielleicht auch einen Lösungsweg habt!


----------



## Hagalaz (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Feind die Kapillarkraft, was tun?*

Also diese Menge an Wasserverlust kann auch verdunsten


----------



## meinereiner (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Feind die Kapillarkraft, was tun?*

Wie schaut es hinter den Steinen aus? Ist da gleich Erdreich, oder eine Kiesschicht?
Wie weit geht die Folie nach hinten?

1 cm pro Tag nur durch Verdunstung halte ich jetzt für zu viel. 
Du sagst, dass diese 1cm pro Tag plötzlich auftreten. Gibt es irgendwo einen Filter, Bodenablauf, etc., dass dort vielleicht was undicht geworden ist?
Wenn es Kapillarwirkung wäre, würde ich vermuten, dass das gleich auftritt, und nicht erst plötzlich acht Wochen später. Oder hat es in der Zwischenzeit so viel geregnet, dass der Verlust nicht sichtbar war.

Dass die Kapillarwirkung überhaupt zur Wirkung kommt, muss es natürlich hinter dem Ufer (also hinter den Steinen) gleich mit Erdreich weitergehen. Das Erdreích müsste dann dort immer schön feucht sein.
Wenn ja, dann ließe sich die Kapillarbrücke durch groben Kies unterbrechen. Dann aber mindestens mit einer Unkrautfolie gegen das anschließende Erdreich.

Ist die Wasserlinie auf den Fotos die normale Wasserhöhe, oder ist die momentan abgesenkt?


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Feind die Kapillarkraft, was tun?*

Hallo 
Nu Du schreibst was von 2500 Liter Teich (das wasser verdunstet) aber das wird nicht das einziege Prob. sein was Du bekommen hast oder wirst .
Nicht Bösse sein ist nur ein gut gemeinter rat .
Bitte lese mal die nummer 5 von dieser Seite
http://www.koi-hobby.de/alles_ueber_koi/allgemeines/todsunden_der_koihaltung.html
den rest am besten auch 
bin da selber erst AUFGEWACHT und habe noch immer nicht alles so wie es sein sollte.
Gruss R.

P.S. Nur ein gut gemeinter rat


----------



## Charly07 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Feind die Kapillarkraft, was tun?*



meinereiner schrieb:


> Wie schaut es hinter den Steinen aus? Ist da gleich Erdreich, oder eine Kiesschicht?
> Wie weit geht die Folie nach hinten?
> 
> 1 cm pro Tag nur durch Verdunstung halte ich jetzt für zu viel.
> ...



1. Also das Wasser sinkt seit ca. 1-1,5 Wochen stetig, seit dem nicht mehr nachgefüllt aber hat auch gut geregnet. Normaler Wasserstand liegt bei Oberkante des Algenteppichs.

2. Wir verwenden einen Druckfilter für Teiche bis 7.500l, der jedoch komplett dicht ist. Zudem einen profisorischen Wasserfall, der aber im Prinzip aus einem simplen Holzgestell und zwei Folien besteht. Der ist auch zu 100% dicht und das läuft auch nichts zur Seite weg.

3. Das mit dem Erdreich lässt sich schwer feststellen, da es ja nur noch regnet.

4. Was ich noch sagen kann, der Teich verliert Wasser seitdem es einmal sehr stark und lange geregnet hat, sodass der Wasserspiegel bis kurz unter die Steinplatten reichte, also gute 3-4cm über Normalniveau.
Kurz davor ist unsere Sauerstoffpumpe kaputt gegangen, und wir pumpen jetzt statt 4l/min rund 20l/min zusätzlich zum Wasserfall, was nartürlich das Wasser im Vergleich zu vorher sehr stark in Bewegung versetzt.

Ich weiß auch das bewegtes Wasser schneller verdunstet aber dem widersprechen die vielen kühlen Regentage die wir hier seit 2 Wochen fast nur noch haben.

Ich hab jetzt nochmal ne Skizze gemacht, damit ihr euch ein besseres Bild vom Teich machen könnt

Über die Sache mit dem Kies werd ich nachdenken, schonmal vielen Dank dafür !


----------



## Mops (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Feind die Kapillarkraft, was tun?*

Hi,

also das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Wir haben bei uns ein ähnliches Phänomen. Seit es in der letzten Zeit so viel regnet, insbesondere nach dem ersten Starkregen, sinkt unser Wasserstand auch stetig. Z. Zt. würde ich mal sagen fehlen so ca. 10cm am normalen Wasserstand. Wir haben auch schon den ganzen Rand abgesucht, wegen Kappilareffekt in den Falten, aber alle waren trocken. 

Wo kann das Wasser denn noch hin bei dem Wetter? Verdunstung kann ja nicht sein.

Mops


----------



## Kolja (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Feind die Kapillarkraft, was tun?*

Hallo Charly,

herzlich Willkommen.

So viele Falten in denen das Wasser hochsteigen könnte, sehe ich gar nicht auf den Fotos. Habt ihr einen Überlauf vorgesehen, um den gewünschten maximalen Wasserpegel zu halten?
Und was ist das für ein Wasserfall? Bei Anschlüssen von Bächen, Wasserfällen etc. entstehen oft Undichtigkeiten.

Mach doch noch mal ein Foto vom ganzen Teich.


----------



## meinereiner (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Feind die Kapillarkraft, was tun?*

Schwierig zu sagen, ob die Falten wirklich Schuld sind.

Ich würde eventuell auch erst mal die anderen 'Teichanschlüsse' in Betracht ziehen und überprüfen.

Der Wasserstand ist ja unterhalb des Gemauerten. Es wäre natürlich schon möglich, dass durch den erhöhten Wasserstand Algen (oder auch Sand?) in die Falten 'eingewachsen' sind,
und damit erst richtig die Kapillarwirkung zur Entfaltung kommt.
Vielleicht hat sich auch irgendwas im Zementfundament gesetzt.

Wie tief sind denn die Falten, und wie schaut es darin aus (also oberhalb der normalen Wasserlinie) ist dort Algenbewuchs bis zur Mauer?
Vielleicht kann man die mal säubern und schauen, ob dann weniger Wasser verschwindet.

Wenn die Falten wirklich schuld sind, könnte man diese vielleicht mit Aquariumsilikon abdichten (weiß aber nicht ob das auf EPDM hält).

Kann aber dann auch sein, dass das nur zeitlich begrenzt funktioniert (wenn überhaupt). 

Und wann Keiner eine bessere Idee hat, dann ......

Servus
 Robert


----------



## katja (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Feind die Kapillarkraft, was tun?*

ich habe an meinem teichrand auch mit zement (trasszementmörtel) gearbeitet. und trotz dichtschlämmeauftrag drüber bin ich jeden tag am wasser nachfüllen :?

glaube auch nicht an normale verdunstung, sondern dass der zement einfach immens zieht und so sehr viel verdunstet


----------



## ron (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Feind die Kapillarkraft, was tun?*

Gab es da nicht den Trick mit dem Eimer im Wasser um aus zu testen ob es Verdünstung ist oder nicht?

LG

Ron


----------



## Charly07 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Feind die Kapillarkraft, was tun?*

@Kolja, wir haben insgesamt 19 Falten am Rand. Einen Überlauf haben wir nicht eingebaut. Zum Wasserfall hab ich jetzt Bilder hochgeladen, aber der ist wirklich dicht - ist auch eine sehr überschaubare Konstruktion.

@meinereiner, die Falten sind schon bis zu 10cm tief, vielleicht an manchen Stellen etwas mehr. Wir haben die nur aus optischen Gründen verklebt, damit die Falten nicht abstehen. Algenbewuchs bis zum Zement hoch kann ich nicht feststellen. Aber das mit dem Säubern könnte ich auch mal versuchen, denke aber dass das Wasser hinter den verklebten Faltenrand hochläuft, also im "unsichtbaren Bereich"


----------



## bergi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Feind die Kapillarkraft, was tun?*



Mops schrieb:


> Wir haben bei uns ein ähnliches Phänomen. Seit es in der letzten Zeit so viel regnet, insbesondere nach dem ersten Starkregen, sinkt unser Wasserstand auch stetig. Z. Zt. würde ich mal sagen fehlen so ca. 10cm am normalen Wasserstand. Wir haben auch schon den ganzen Rand abgesucht, wegen Kappilareffekt in den Falten, aber alle waren trocken.



Hallo, 
also rein theoretisch könnte vielleicht durch hohen Wasserstand derselbe Effekt zustande kommen, den man erzielt, wenn man Wasser durch einen Schlauch aus einem Aquarium laufen lässt und dazu erst mal Wasser über die Kante saugen muss... 
Aber das setzt voraus, dass es entsprechende "Röhren" (vielleicht leisten das Falten auch) über die Kante gibt... 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Charly07 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Feind die Kapillarkraft, was tun?*

Also jetziger Stand ist, dass wir die Falten im oberen Bereich öffnen, gründlich reinigen und vollständig mit einem Spezialkleber unterspritzen, damit die Kapillarwirkung in den Falten unterbrochen wird.

http://www.innotec-online.de/index.php?ID=4&section_id=15&subID=3

Das ist im Moment die einzige Lösung, die einerseits in der Theorie Erfolg verspricht und andererseits ohne großen Aufwand durchzuführen ist.


----------



## Mops (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Feind die Kapillarkraft, was tun?*

Könnte man nicht auch die Falten "offen" lassen und statt dessen etwas schmales dazwischen schieben, so dass sie nicht schliesst und das Wasser so nicht rausgesaugt werden kann?


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Feind die Kapillarkraft, was tun?*

Hallo,
ein spürbarer Wasserverlust über eine schlechte, fehlende oder "überwundene" Kapillarsperre bleibt nicht ohne Folgen, das sollte man berücksichtigen!
Ist es nicht feuchter als üblich im verdächtigen Umfeld des Teiches, dann ist die Standänderung eher wegen Verdunstung oder einer anderen, aber deutlich tiefer gelegenen Undichtigkeit verursacht.
Bei meinen 20-30 m² fülle ich im Sommer (ohne Regen) mindestens 1 m³ die Woche nach, das entspricht auch den Erfahrungen anderer. Mein Trofi hilft mir dabei .
Aus diesem Grund würde ich selbst so "fehlerhafte" Anschlüsse nicht verteufeln. Sind sie nicht dicht, dann wird es feucht auf der Gegenseite. Alles andere ist - bezogen auf die "normale" Verdunstung - uninteressant.


----------

